# Sinamics G120 Drehzahlregelung geberlos



## Tommy1981 (4 April 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Scherenhubtisch mit Spindelantrieb der von einem Sinamics G120 (PM240-2 +  CU240E-2 PN-F + Bremswiderstand) angetrieben werden soll.
Als Regelung hatte ich geberlose Drehzahlregelung ausgewählt. U.a. wurde die stehende Messung durchgeführt. 
Leider läuft der Hubtisch absolut unsauber. Bei einer Solldrehzahl von z.B. 300Upm pendelt die Istdrehzahl ohne Last zw. 200 und 400Upm
Nach ein paar Sekunden geht der FU dann meist in Störung entweder mit Motor blockiert oder gekippt. Auch Senken funktioniert nicht. Hier kommen die Störungen sogar noch schneller.

Was ganz seltsam ist: Stelle ich die Betriebsart auf U/f, läuft der Antrieb komplett sauber und störungsfrei.
Ich finde jedoch u/f für einen Hubtisch nicht gut und möchte das eigentlich nicht so lassen.


Hat jemand einen Idee wo mein Problem liegen könnte?


Vielen Dank vorab


----------



## zako (4 April 2019)

Polpaarzahl?
Hast Du die Motordaten?
Stehende Messung gemacht und Leitungswiderstand vorab eingetragen?
Ggf. noch drehende Messung machen - bei einem Hubtisch vorab abkoppeln.
Stern oder  Dreieck angeschlossen?

Evtl. Schon mal Drehmoment zum Last halten über p2930 und Zusatzmoment  vorsteuern.


----------



## Tommy1981 (5 April 2019)

Es ist ein SEW Asynchron-Motor: 400V, 6,4A, 3KW, CosPhi=0.76, 50Hz., Nenndrehzahl=1456UPM; im Stern angeschlossen; Polpaarzahl=2

Leitungswiderstand hab ich nicht vorab eingetragen, musste ich bisher noch nie machen, wäre aber kein Problem das nachher zu testen.

Abkoppeln ist sehr schwierig. Kann man die drehende Messung auch unabgekoppelt machen und ggf. stoppen, den Tisch durch Bremse öffnen wieder absenken und Messung wieder starten?


----------



## zako (5 April 2019)

Es gibt auch eine verkürzte drehende Messung.
Parameter hab ich gerade nicht im Kopf.
Aber ich kenn ja Deine Mechanik nicht. Wenn Du nicht innerhalb von 5Sec in den Anschlag rauscht und einen funktionierenden Notaus hast dann kannst ja mal vorsichtig probieren.


----------



## Credofire (8 April 2019)

Arbeitet die Anlage konstant mit den 300 Umdrehungen oder wie ist der Stellbereich, ist die Spindel selbsthemmend? Wenn nicht mal mit dem Haltemoment wie oben erwähnt experimentieren.

Ich denke drehende Messung unter Last macht keinen Sinn, wenn die Last (ergo Moment) zu hoch wird.


----------



## Tommy1981 (8 April 2019)

zako schrieb:


> Es gibt auch eine verkürzte drehende Messung.
> Parameter hab ich gerade nicht im Kopf.
> Aber ich kenn ja Deine Mechanik nicht. Wenn Du nicht innerhalb von 5Sec in den Anschlag rauscht und einen funktionierenden Notaus hast dann kannst ja mal vorsichtig probieren.




Hallo zako,

Danke für deine Hilfe. Die verkürzte Messung hat mir geholfen. Nachdem ich dann noch Kp und Tn angepasst und jetzt läuft er einwandfrei !!


Apropos Kp und Tn. Ich der selben Anlage hab ich u.a. 6 absolut identische Rollgänge. Diese hab ich jeweils stehend und drehend eingemessen. Der, der am besten lief (Trace) hatte ein Kp von 3 und ein Tn von 109ms. Der schlechteste (Trace war unterirdisch, riesige Soll-/Istabweichung bei der Drehzahl), hatte ein Kp von 0,2 und Tn von 4900ms !!!  
Ist das normal bei dein den G120? Ich hab mal alle Parameter die bei den Messungen ermittelt werden verglichen und eigentlich wichen nur die beide voneinander ab. Nachdem ich diese auf 3 bzw. 109ms geändert hab laufen alle 6 Rollgänge in etwa gleich gut. Hat einer eine Idee wie das sein kann


----------

